# Pocket Holster for Kahr PM9



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for the best quality pocket holster for my new Kahr PM9.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Desantis Nemesis.


----------



## Mongo (May 26, 2011)

Bullard PWC


----------



## CPO15 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cargo pants


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Handgun World said:


> Desantis Nemesis.


+1
I have one for my PPK/S too!


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

CPO15 said:


> Cargo pants


NEVER just put a pocket pistol directly into your pocket with a holster. You will someday someway shoot yourself!


----------



## CPO15 (Feb 6, 2011)

Glenn; it was a joke. If you're going to pocket-carry that gun, you'll need cargo pants.........


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Handgun World said:


> Desantis Nemesis.


Take a look at the Desantis "Superfly".
It is basically the Nemesis with an additional square flap attached with velcro.
So, it's removeable, or ambidextrous. Helps avoid printing.

I've had one for my J-frame for a year plus. Just got one for my new Sig Sauer P290 First Editon.
They were great for general gun protection, like when in a car console.

The one for my P290 is "generic" for semi-auto pocket nines. The Kahr PM9 is listed on the package. Here's the link to Nemesis and Super Fly.
http://www.desantisholster.com/store/SEARCH-BY-GUN-MANUFACTURER/KAHR/PM9/POCKET-HOLSTERS


----------

